# transmission question 2.0 aba 5 speed



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't need this up.. Delete *


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Gears don't slip, clutches do. If he has the auto-adjusting clutch cable, ditch it and get a manual adjust cable, it'll save many a headache. But, check cable adjustment before you proceed any further.


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

No sir he has a manual, matter fact he did his and his girls car both have manual cables and both started after he swapped fluids.. Could the cables need adjusting after the new fluid¿

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Just going to replace clutchs at this point.. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

How new is clutch stuff and who changed them? The common denominator here is the person "changing" the gear lube, what is he doing to mess-up 2 supposedly working clutches/trannies?


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Delete post no longer need it.. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------

